# Welcome!



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

[attachment=0:3sbew3m9]cmpfire.gif[/attachment:3sbew3m9]Welcome to the camp fire! Pull up a chair and throw on another log.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the invite. Keep them campfires burning!


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello everyone,

let's hear lots of goat stories.

Sabine


----------



## DW Farms (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

Thanks for the invite and hope to gain more knowledge as well as to share about pack and cart goats.

Adam Black
Dw Harness Shop
http://workinggoats.tripod.com


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the new forum. 

I am new to packgoats and I look forward to learning more and meeting others that have working goats.


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2008)

Rex.... pretty cool ! That campfire looks like just the ticket to warm me up after shoveling out of our foot of new snow yesterday. It's about 16 for a high here today...

I'm also pretty new but the crew over at Yahoo has really helped me and I found lots of good info there... but this type message board will help even more as stuff will be easier to find... and pics can be posted for oters to see and give advice on.

Thanks !

Mike


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Mike! I've got several of the old timers coming on so there should always be someone to get feedback from. I liked the photo of you goat pen! I want to be a goat at your house! I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone better.


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Ya this forum ROCKS! It will be fun.


----------



## goaties4me (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the invite! I'm looking forward to some interesting topics! I am also looking forward to some packing come spring. I have lots to learn and it should be FUN!


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

This is great! Thanks!!
We have only had goats for about a year and a half now and have been hiking and doing day pack trips off and on for a year. It great! We do it as a whole family. The kids love it most of the time. They gripe getting ready and on the way to where ever, but once there they love it.
We have just started a local packing club in our area and we just particapated in the Christmas light parade. It was a blast! Everyone loved the goats! Lots of comments on my milkers being pack goats, LOL!! One members goats has those wonderful awsome horns and he was the hit of the parade. Looked really cool with those glow bracelets on his horns, LOL!! Everyone loved him! I would show pictures of our parade, but most of them did not turn out.
Thanks agian, and I am eager to learn lots! especially on the feeding of the wethers. We will be keeping some from next years kidding. Looking forward to meeting everyone and hope to really meet you all out some the rendies if they ever come close to N. Ca.

Debbie L.
www.freewebs.com/hillbillyfarm
www.freewebs.com/shastapackgoats


----------



## AZPacker (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Steve for putting together a great site/group. So glad I found you all. 
I've packed with horses and mules and have used some friends pack goats, (own fullblood Boers) but now am jumping in and getting my own Oberhasli boys to pack with. I can't wait to get out and hike the Arizona trail!

Susan


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Um,,,Actually it was Rex who started all this, not Steve (not sure who Steve would even be). And a fine job he has done. This is a great format to share knowledge in.


----------



## jbrower115 (Aug 28, 2009)

Very nice forum, thanks for recommending it on the yahoo group, this will be easier for a newbie like me to ask a bunch of...newbie...questions  :lol:

Did I overlook the section for hunting with goats?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

jbrower115 said:


> Very nice forum, thanks for recommending it on the yahoo group, this will be easier for a newbie like me to ask a bunch of...newbie...questions  :lol:
> 
> Did I overlook the section for hunting with goats?


Thanks and welcome to the forum. There is no specific place set up to talk about hunting with goats but feel free to start a new topic about it if you want to. There is a hunting discussion with trophy photos in the "packgoat Stories" Forum. viewtopic.php?f=33&t=27


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello all! I'm new to the forums here. I (Nan) bought a subscription to Goat Tracks magazine for my husband(Phil) last Christmas, and I noticed an ad for these forums in the last issue and thought I'd check it out!

Phil and I don't actually pack with our goat very often, but when we do, he's more than up to the task! We bought "Cuzco" for $25 when he was 2 months old and the most adorable thing I'd ever seen (and I always thought nothing could beat yellow lab pups). 
[attachment=0:32yubgpc]Cuzco_Baby.jpg[/attachment:32yubgpc]
Little did I know that in a few years he would become 200 lbs. of the most magnificent creature I've ever laid eyes on! Cuzco was our first goat, and to this day remains our only goat (although we hope to change that someday when we own more acreage). Cuzco is an alpine/nubian cross and has the best features of both breeds. He's got the flashiest coat of any goat I have ever seen.

Aside from the occasional pack work, Cuzco also pulls a cart and has has participated in quite a few parades. He's also the perfect companion on our daily walks, as well as a very efficient weed control and fertilization system.


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

Jeff took a picture of us out in the dry lot. So here's Cabra and me. I hope it's not too big. You can see from his face I've found the "right spot". I usually don't get my face in his horns like that, just for the odd picture. He is very, very careful with them, however. I've had good training from the horses, bears and the odd camel to stay out of animal's faces.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello everyone. This is Ali from this year's rendy, with the short fat boer and boer mix. And Battery man Bill. I really enjoyed meeting some of you, and have already dabbled in the health forum here and gotten quick and excellent advice, thank you very much. Thank you Rex. And congradulations on your transplant Caroline. That ought to help a lot.

I will try to post a picture here of Jack, my 1- 1/2 year old La Mancha alpine mix because I have a really funny picture of him.

I love reading about everything y'all are doing with your goats!


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm trying the photo again.
[attachment=0:24iqwi6a]jack-toothy-grin.jpg[/attachment:24iqwi6a]


----------



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi there im Bryan i just joined, Im getting my first goats in a couple of weeks and am so excited to packing with them. This forum has alot of good information and i will be using it constently.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum Bryan! We'll look forward to getting to know you and your goats.


----------



## Coyotl Viejo (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome! My name is Dan, and I just joined one or two weeks ago. My son also joined - his name here is Chivito. We live in Grants Pass, Oregon.

We have five goats that we hoped to use to start a small home-dairy herd, but then I thought about the commitment to milking twice a day and I'm not so sure we're ready for that! So until we make up our minds, we'll proceed with at least training them to pack.

We are also a homeschool family, so the animals (goats, chickens, dog) are part of our children's curriculum. (Chivito is in charge of the goats.)

Thanks again for the welcome. I really like this forum, and it looks like the folks here are very gracious and helpful.

Dan


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome Dan and Chivito!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Coyotl Viejo said:


> Thanks for the welcome! My name is Dan, and I just joined one or two weeks ago. My son also joined - his name here is Chivito. We live in Grants Pass, Oregon.
> 
> Dan


Welcome neighbor. I am in klamath falls.
I am also rather new to pack goats. It is opposite here. Son owns
the goat. But I get to take care of it. 
Rad


----------



## backpacker71 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi, I am new here from Valley Village, Ca. I am currently enrolled at Pierce College completing the vet tech degree. We have a goat farm there (mostly Boer) I have taken a recent liking to them and am interested espcially in their use as pack goats. I have been a backpacker for many years carrying my own gear. I also have an interest in the future of obtaining a few goats for milk and cheese making. My wife and I are planning a move to Buena Vista, Co when school is done. Until then I am goatless in LA.

Hope to get to know some of you and learn as much as I can here

Thank you,
Brent


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome Brent!


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello All-

I've been browsing the board for some time now, reading as much as I can and have learned a lot. I guess I'm overdue to introduce myself. I'm near Mount Vernon, WA and am new to packgoats. I have two boys, both born this spring. One born here on our farm and one that I bought from Zoe in Yakima. We also have a couple of Nubian milkers that our human kids show in 4H that provide us with fresh delicious milk. Below are a couple of photos from our hike this Sunday. Both the boys did great, the pack is a dog backpack that we modified. Just something to get them used to carrying a pack until they're a little bigger and ready for the real thing.

This hike was on Blanchard Mountain here in Skagit county. The water views in the background are of north Puget Sound, just south of the Canadian border.

I'm completely addicted.

Thanks for all the great information on the board.

-Todd


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Very cool pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------

